# Recalls



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone else have trouble with recalls when there's another dog around. Catan is great with recalls when he's alone. I work on recalls everyday in the house and every weekend in the forest. He's great at it most of the time. Add another dog and suddenly he's oblivious to the fact that I'm around. He could care less what great treat I've got.
Any advice on how to correct this?


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Lisa like Catan, Ziva (5 months old today) is great at recall here at home... out in the yard even at the dog park when in the 2 acre area with numerous other dogs ..... but have her on lead when another dog comes close on lead and she suddenly has selective hearing and believe me it's not tuned to me!!! She wants to put her long front legs on them and play... no amount of off, sit, leave it, treats will get her attention... I think you could wave a t-bone steak in front of her and it wouldn't phase her.

She started puppy obedience class last Saturday morning (her second class is tomorrow morning) ... last Saturday all the pups just wanted to get at each other.... she would literally lay down and try to wiggle worm her way closer to the Golden Retriever pup next to us. So I'm hoping for additional assistance from the trainer tomorrow on this issue. I guess we just need to have patience and keep working.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Lisa have faith, reading your post took me back, about 6mths when i asked the same question in an almost identical post , keep up with the training was the advice I got and it will all click into place and when Scooby got to about 7mths click it did he's now great and 99% of the time recall isn't a problem he's quite happy to leave his doggy friends and come back to me, so please don't get to dispondant and keep up with the training.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement. Catan is now about to start his third session of training classes. He's the only dog left in the class that's still having trouble getting through the class without jumping on the other dogs. I'm sure he has ADHD cause he can't focus for more than 5 seconds before he's back to play play play.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

OScar has good and bad days. Some days he is spot on and recalls every time, others he just gets the same selective hearing described above! It makes me wonder if its something he has eaten!!!


----------

